# Behaviour in this hobby - sneaking fish into the house



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

This hobby consumes a lot of time for each and one of us and at times, the fish/livestock also consumes a lot of our discretionary income (money). Sometimes we just can't resist on impulses and continually buy and spend money. To avoid criticism or shaggrin from other members of the house, I will pose a question for you to share your story:

Have you ever secretively snuck new fish/equipment into the house and into the tank? And why do you secretively do it?

I know there's a few of you guy out there!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't snuck it in, but I have purchased more than I intended when I left and just brought it home. My wife knows it is my passion and doesn't mind when I buy stuff as long as the money doesn't come from other more imprtant areas. Besides, she knows all the fish in our tank so she'd notice if I slipped one in.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Nooo... I've never snuck 4 discus in the house, quietly slipped them in my tank, hoping my partner wouldn't notice..... never!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

okay i cave...and i am also quite embarrassed to say this but it does bother me that i have to hide purchases etc. I live in a bsmt suite, my elderly parents live upstairs. My mom smokes and is always outside on the porch and shes lonely so she hears my car drive up and out she comes for a smoke lol. If i know shes outside because i can smell the smoke...i will leave my equipment in the car until its dark. For fish purchases I have a really big purse that i put them into. I have left fish in the car also, and have waited until she has gone back inside. They both dislike very much the hobby..but i have managed to get some pretty big tanks into the house...all of them have been brought in while the parents have been on holidays.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

target said:


> I haven't snuck it in, but I have purchased more than I intended when I left and just brought it home. My wife knows it is my passion and doesn't mind when I buy stuff as long as the money doesn't come from other more imprtant areas. Besides, she knows all the fish in our tank so she'd notice if I slipped one in.


pretty much the same here


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

We are both crazy for the hobby. So quite the oposite response. We can't wait to see what the other has brought home in the cooler


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> I haven't snuck it in, but I have purchased more than I intended when I left and just brought it home. My wife knows it is my passion and doesn't mind when I buy stuff as long as the money doesn't come from other more imprtant areas. Besides, she knows all the fish in our tank so she'd notice if I slipped one in.





Mferko said:


> pretty much the same here


Ditto, X2.........


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happily my wife is now used to my fishy ways and I just get the eye rolls and its all good. Everyone needs a hobby and this is a great one.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

pinkjell said:


> okay i cave...and i am also quite embarrassed to say this but it does bother me that i have to hide purchases etc. I live in a bsmt suite, my elderly parents live upstairs. My mom smokes and is always outside on the porch and shes lonely so she hears my car drive up and out she comes for a smoke lol. If i know shes outside because i can smell the smoke...i will leave my equipment in the car until its dark. For fish purchases I have a really big purse that i put them into. I have left fish in the car also, and have waited until she has gone back inside. They both dislike very much the hobby..but i have managed to get some pretty big tanks into the house...all of them have been brought in while the parents have been on holidays.


lol i thought i was the onl one who had to side stuff from parents!:bigsmile:


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

i feel for all of you, my wife fuels my addiction... whatever i want so long as its not 500+ (Well on a regular basis, deff spent more then that at times) shes just like yeah. lets do that! -guess im one of the lucky ones!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> lol i thought i was the onl one who had to side stuff from parents!:bigsmile:





pinkjell said:


> okay i cave...and i am also quite embarrassed to say this but it does bother me that i have to hide purchases etc. I live in a bsmt suite, my elderly parents live upstairs. My mom smokes and is always outside on the porch and shes lonely so she hears my car drive up and out she comes for a smoke lol. If i know shes outside because i can smell the smoke...i will leave my equipment in the car until its dark. For fish purchases I have a really big purse that i put them into. I have left fish in the car also, and have waited until she has gone back inside. They both dislike very much the hobby..but i have managed to get some pretty big tanks into the house...all of them have been brought in while the parents have been on holidays.


i saw this in someones forum signature once... i think it applys here

tell your parents its either fish or crack


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have to sneak "fish" in when I was a kid. My wife used to roll her eyes often (regarding my passion for the hobby), BUT I have been single since November 2010 (not hobby related). Now I can bring home anything I want !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In 1986, I bought a spectacled caiman (small crocodile) with my dad & then we snuck it into the house & into its own tank. My mom didn't notice for several weeks & when she did, I just told her the truth "Mom, I've had that for quite a while already"

At home, I've "snuck" in thousands of dollars worth of corals & fish & equipment. Its my money & my passion, so Irene doesn't worry too much about it.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

as a kid I used to sneak in all kinds of fish and other pets and when mom and dad found them I did as Seahorse did. I told the truth and said they had been there for a while and that was usually the end of it. I'm still sneaking them in occaisionally but the wife is on to me!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Funny how all these experiences in one way or another are shared but many 
The thrill of bringing home an expanded clear bag with water and fish and or a box of something and get the comments, "again....how much money are you spending?" "you bought [email protected]?!"
haha


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

One thing that I've always hated is that many LFS write the price on the bag.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> This hobby consumes a lot of time for each and one of us and at times, the fish/livestock also consumes a lot of our discretionary income (money). Sometimes we just can't resist on impulses and continually buy and spend money. To avoid criticism or shaggrin from other members of the house, I will pose a question for you to share your story:
> 
> Have you ever secretively snuck new fish/equipment into the house and into the tank? And why do you secretively do it?
> 
> I know there's a few of you guy out there!


LOL LOL I thought I was the only one with the problem!! After 21 years in the hobby I thought it would get easier but it just gets harder as the fish get more and more expensive. Price tags usually come off and the fish from the airport usually go into the beer cooler to look like it came from the cheaper LFS! LOL! Can't tell you anymore as It wouldn't be a secret anymore!!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> i saw this in someones forum signature once... i think it applys here
> 
> tell your parents its either fish or crack


lol i do that with car parts


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> One thing that I've always hated is that many LFS write the price on the bag.


thats when you say they put more in the bag than they wrote because you're a repeat customer. Then scratch your head and say a couple must not have made it when they find the empty bag and count the new fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife and I had "a talk" a while back and now I usually don't sneak fish into the house anymore. The Blue Eye wasn't possible anyway. But now she doesn't ask me how much they cost anymore. See no evil, hear no evil.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i'm actually thinking about doing it one of these days!! when the right fish come along. =) lol!!! and it sucks too...cuz i took out 90% of my rocks! so there's no where they can hide. and plus...my wife knows what fish i have, but on a good note she rarely looks at the fish tank....and she likes the tank to be lit with natural light (which isn't alot). we'll see how it goes!! that's funny you brought this up...cuz ive been thinking about it lately.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

if you ask me...i dunno what's the big deal, if i decide to come in with a few more fish. it's not like i have a hundred cats running around the house. no offense to those who might be cat hoarders. :lol:


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

haha i have totally snuck fish in all the time. and every time i get busted i just say no thats been there for a long time, i got them from that shipment along time ago. it getting hard to hide the boxes from charles and pat...hahaha


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> if you ask me...i dunno what's the big deal, if i decide to come in with a few more fish. it's not like i have a hundred cats running around the house. no offense to those who might be cat hoarders. :lol:


I guess that depends on the price of the fish. Say you tried to sneak in 5 rays, or 5 L46, that'd be $1500 worth of fish you're trying to sneak in.  But if you sneak in 5 convicts, then yeah, for sure there'd be no problem.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

When I was married, my ex and I fought about my tanks and fish ALL THE TIME, and I only had a 33 and 10 gallon  All I heard was: "Ah, Shell, not more fish". I swear he could have just bought a parrot, trained it to repeat that one sentence over and over and over and saved himself the trouble  Now that we're divorced, he loves coming over the see my tanks and is always asking me to go fish shopping with him. Now it's me saying: "Don, you don't need more fish"!!!! Go figure


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

for those who wants a real test, I will have a 12" and 18" blue eye panaque... try to sneak that one in your tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> for those who wants a real test, I will have a 12" and 18" blue eye panaque... try to sneak that one in your tank


If I can, can I get the 12" for free?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those are good size to breed with the one in an 125gallon, eh Charles?

Some of the stories are priceless, can't imagine the extent and length some people do to sneak fish in. In coolers, grocery bags, ...

The lesson I learnt here, get your gf/spouse involved with the hobby


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If I can, can I get the 12" for free?


BAHAHA, I'd love to see that


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I guess that depends on the price of the fish. Say you tried to sneak in 5 rays, or 5 L46, that'd be $1500 worth of fish you're trying to sneak in.  But if you sneak in 5 convicts, then yeah, for sure there'd be no problem.


oh yeah!! lol!! :lol: good point!! i'm not that hardcore into it....hehehe im down in the 5 convicts range and still im gonna have to sneak them in.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Those are good size to breed with the one in an 125gallon, eh Charles?
> 
> Some of the stories are priceless, can't imagine the extent and length some people do to sneak fish in. In coolers, grocery bags, ...
> 
> The lesson I learnt here, get your gf/spouse involved with the hobby


I agree. my wife is into fish enough to pick ones she likes, and she invariable likes expensive discus. Makes it easier to bring home when she picked it


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

bingerz said:


> oh yeah!! lol!! :lol: good point!! i'm not that hardcore into it....hehehe im down in the 5 convicts range and still im gonna have to sneak them in.


You gotta do what you gotta do to bring 'em fish into the tank


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

all i have to do is point to the 7 extra vehicles we have in our yard and any ounce of protest is quickly quieted.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

katienaha said:


> all i have to do is point to the 7 extra vehicles we have in our yard and any ounce of protest is quickly quieted.


lol!! that's funny!! :lol: i wish i could do that...but my wife doesn't buy anything!! i feel like i have to twist her arm to get her to get something for herself...lol!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Then you need to start buying her more stuff to make it equal.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

my wife is pretty understanding about my obsession.....I had received some new fish and put them into a grow out tank and it took her 3 weeks before she realized there was another tank set up.....when she saw them all she said was "when did you get those???" and then she said "ooh they look like they will turn blue when they get bigger...."
So I guess I kind of snuck them in, but she does understand....bless her unfishy heart!!!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

wheels, hehehehe, that's exactly what i do!!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> One thing that I've always hated is that many LFS write the price on the bag.


If you ask they will cross off the price at most LFS after you've paid....


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i used to snuck it in the house all the time, because my parents would get mad at me for having so many different tanks running and money spent on the fishes


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> i used to snuck it in the house all the time, because my parents would get mad at me for having so many different tanks running and money spent on the fishes


hehe. i've had that. now i "trade" fish.
for the LFS that put the price on the bag, use a sharpie and write special 90% off


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

No problem here, I tell the significant other that with fish, she'll know that I'll be down in the basement. No fish would mean the casino, the track or "noodie" bar. 

I have the use of the basement - she has a treadmill down there that she's not using - gotta find a way to sneak it out so I can fit in another big tank or 2....


----------



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

my hubby used to grumble a bit, but then i pointed out that if we really wanted to get getting down to 'wasting' money on stuff, than i should be getting the same amount of money out of the family budget that he spends on smoking cigarettes. 
he doesnt say anything anymore when i get a new fish now and then


----------

